# Gimme some song ideas



## GatodeCafe (Aug 6, 2010)

Give me some song ideas, folks. I'll literally write for you a song about anything, in any style, etc.. Just tell me what you want and I'll handle the rest. Let's see that happens!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2010)

three words: slap bass odyssey


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

The border between dream and reality is vague.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm i want to hear this...


----------



## A10pex (Aug 6, 2010)

Write about the changing sky...XD lol 
Nah, I don't know, but just write what you think is cool and it will turn out good (in most cases)


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 6, 2010)

a guy finally gets the courage he needs to ask out the girl of his dreams, but soon finds out she is interested in his friend and he has fallen into the inescapable circle of friends


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The border between dream and reality is vague.


I just made one turning Fur Affinity into a city!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

You could write about how there are people who are never really happy with themselves, no matter how good they have it...You could compare those people with less fortunate people, and even go as far as to say what happens to those people when something REALLY bad DOES happen to them, like some type of life-threatening illness...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

And the guitar has to sound like chuck berry.


----------

